
5 Marketing Tools Every Startup Should Use - drm237
http://www.instigatorblog.com/5-marketing-tools-every-startup-should-use/2008/01/02/
======
brlewis
For web startups, I think screencasts are the best use of video. Here's one I
did for a feature added to ourdoings.com in December:

<http://img.ourdoings.com/tutorial/morephotos.htm>

------
lkozma
I guess the purpose of marketing is to set your message apart from the rest,
when every startup uses the same "tools", it's not really marketing anymore,
is it?

